# Sidi no longer making narrow



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

My understanding is that Sidi is no longer offering their road shoes in narrow. I have an old pair of Genius 4 shoes and the tongue is marked 46 S whereas the sole is marked 46. I think I bought the narrow version but that was a while ago. I think the "S" refers to the word for narrow in Italian.

I was wondering if others who always bought the narrow Sidi shoes, how are they finding the fit of the "regular" Sidi shoes? I would like to upgrade to a Sidi Genius 7 and would probably choose their 46, but wonder if the width will make the shoe feel too roomy for me.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Find a local stocking dealer where you can try them on before buying them. It may or may not be more expensive buying them that way but you will know that you're getting shoes that fit.

https://www.ciclista-america.com/store/pc/Dealer-Locator-d7.htm

And, yes, narrow > stretta in Italian


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Normally I would admit that to be good advice. But in today's Amazon world what is true for most merchandise is also true for cycling shoes. LBSs just do not carry the variety of models and sizers anymore. That, and the prices can be double locally from what they are from online retailers.

Best one can do is find an online dealer who provides free shipping on returns.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

GKSki said:


> Normally I would admit that to be good advice. But in today's Amazon world what is true for most merchandise is also true for cycling shoes. LBSs just do not carry the variety of models and sizers anymore. That, and the prices can be double locally from what they are from online retailers.
> 
> Best one can do is find an online dealer who provides free shipping on returns.


I paid a few bucks more when I found a stocking dealer, with a large inventory, but I was able to jump up on a fit cycle and get the cleats mounted and dialed in included in the cost of the shoes.

It wouldn't hurt to use the dealer locator I posted and make a phone call or two.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Sidi makes narrow shoes? Damn, their normal shoes are pretty darn narrow. I can't wear them. 

A few years ago, my wife couldn't decide whether to get Shimano or Sidi shoes. There was no place around that stocked them both (or either one for that matter). She ordered both from Excel, tried them both on and sent the Shimano shoes back. The return shipping was either free, or minimal.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

GKSki said:


> My understanding is that Sidi is no longer offering their road shoes in narrow. I have an old pair of Genius 4 shoes and the tongue is marked 46 S whereas the sole is marked 46. I think I bought the narrow version but that was a while ago. I think the "S" refers to the word for narrow in Italian.
> 
> I was wondering if others who always bought the narrow Sidi shoes, how are they finding the fit of the "regular" Sidi shoes? I would like to upgrade to a Sidi Genius 7 and would probably choose their 46, but wonder if the width will make the shoe feel too roomy for me.


Was it the left shoe that was marked "S?"

Because that'd be from the Italian word, "sinestre," meaning "left." Some Italian-manufactured pedals used to be marked "R" and "S."


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

velodog said:


> I paid a few bucks more when I found a stocking dealer, with a large inventory, but I was able to jump up on a fit cycle and get the cleats mounted and dialed in included in the cost of the shoes.
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to use the dealer locator I posted and make a phone call or two.


All valid points, but even if I can find them locally, it would still be great to hear from riders who have been forced to go from Sidi Narrows to Sidi Regulars. Guessing there aren't too many narrow users out there for me to hear from and probably the reason Sidi stopped making them.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Both left and right shoes are marked 46 S. Believe Stretto is Italian for narrow.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

GKSki said:


> Both left and right shoes are marked 46 S. Believe Stretto is Italian for narrow.


That makes sense.

As a personal aside, I'm a tad jealous, as I'm at the other end of the foot width distribution (4E), and even the Sidi "Mega" shoes are a little tight for me.


----------



## flanman (Jul 7, 2006)

I wear 46 narrow and 45.5 normal. The narrow fit better, prefer to use a thicker insole with the regular as my left foot slips around a bit. My regular shoe is quite old so last size may have changed in the past few years. Can't beat these shows for durability.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

flanman said:


> I wear 46 narrow and 45.5 normal. The narrow fit better, prefer to use a thicker insole with the regular as my left foot slips around a bit. My regular shoe is quite old so last size may have changed in the past few years. Can't beat these shows for durability.


Thanks, Flanman as that is the kind of empirical data that I am looking for. Chances are not many of us out there have ever used a narrow Sidi shoe in the first place. Many probably didn't even know they were available as they promoted their Mega shoes prominently. I do have another pair of Giro shoes that I use in a 45.5, so with the Sidi regular last I may need to start down that 1/2 size.


----------



## billiegoat (Feb 5, 2018)

I am still wearing my Genius 6 narrows. I bought mine from Competitive Cyclist; the gentleman I spoke with was quite knowledgeable about Sidi shoes and he was the one that suggested I try the narrow version when the I was maxxing out the satraps on the regular and still sliding around.

Also, perhaps a few pairs of Genius 6s are floating around...


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

l have always worn narrow shoes and I happened to try on some Fi'zi:k mountain bike shoes with the Boa lace system. Best fit in my life. Worth a try.


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2012)

In my experience, Sidi used to run a bit more narrow 20-30 years ago. I wore a Genius for several years that fit my narrow foot quite well, but I'm now wearing the Wire's mainly that don't fit as narrow. 
It's really hard to find any shoe that fit my A width feet. I have custom insoles for bike and street shoes alike. It's annoying how many shoes start at a D width and go up from there, I'm swimming in a freaking D!..If it helps, I am quite happy with two other brands that run well for narrow feet (IMO), the Giro Empire and Fizik R1's are very comfy and well made with fantastic customer service.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Monk said:


> In my experience, Sidi used to run a bit more narrow 20-30 years ago. I wore a Genius for several years that fit my narrow foot quite well, but I'm now wearing the Wire's mainly that don't fit as narrow.
> It's really hard to find any shoe that fit my A width feet. I have custom insoles for bike and street shoes alike. It's annoying how many shoes start at a D width and go up from there, I'm swimming in a freaking D!..If it helps, I am quite happy with two other brands that run well for narrow feet (IMO), the Giro Empire and Fizik R1's are very comfy and well made with fantastic customer service.


I feel for you! My feet are narrow too - I am a 12B. Women's shoes aren't an option because while they are narrow enough, none are long enough! My shoe choices in general are limited.

Interestingly, the regular width Shimano shoes with the BOA seem to fit me pretty well.

Remember, with the average girth in the USA increasing consistently, there will be an even more increasing market for everything "wide" and decreasing market for everything "narrow".


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Lombard said:


> My feet are narrow too - I am a 12B. Women's shoes aren't an option because while they are narrow enough, none are long enough! My shoe choices in general are limited.


Have you tried big & tall women's shop? :idea:


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bvber said:


> Have you tried big & tall women's shop? :idea:


I doubt I'll find the styles there I'm looking for.


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2012)

Lombard said:


> I feel for you! My feet are narrow too - I am a 12B. Women's shoes aren't an option because while they are narrow enough, none are long enough! My shoe choices in general are limited.
> 
> Interestingly, the regular width Shimano shoes with the BOA seem to fit me pretty well.
> 
> Remember, with the average girth in the USA increasing consistently, there will be an even more increasing market for everything "wide" and decreasing market for everything "narrow".


Looks like were in the same boat. I wear a 48 in most shoes, so women aren't an option from either. Since you mentioned it, i remember some Shimano shoes fitting quite well, but its been years, I should look into them again...big,narrow feet have been a family curse, haha.


----------

